# Heard county reports



## Rackmaster

Any action going on in Heard?


----------



## applejuice

They werent moving in my club this weekend.


----------



## alaustin1865

*Not Yet*

I usually hunt in Heard County; however, I hunted in Floyd County this weekend.  I saw 7 Saturday morning and 10 Saturday evening.  I went ahead and shot a doe in the evening right before it was too dark to see.  My buddy and I have some land in Heard and we have a couple nice photos over the years.  I will post this one buck we have seen for a couple years.  We are concerned right now beccause we haven't seen any photos of him so far this year.  Hopefully, he will show up soon.


----------



## alaustin1865

*Pictures*

Two pictures, one from 2011 and one from 2010.  It was nice to let him walk and grow.  I just hope one of us see him before someone else does.


----------



## Rackmaster

*Heard*

We had only a small 5 pt killed this weekend. LOW deer sightings for opening weekend!


----------



## alaustin1865

*Debating*

I hate to hear it is slow in Heard County.  Heard County is where I grew up hunting.  I remember dad used to take me to our lease in Heard County and we would see deer almost every time we went.  I am debating whether to return to Floyd County this weekend or head to Heard County.  I am heading to Heard after work on Wednesday to check our cameras.  The cameras might answer the question for me.  I will let you know.  Better luck to you this weekend.


----------



## Ehampt

*Heard COunty Deer*

I saw 9 opening weekend of muzzleloader and took a nice doe. Buddy of mine shot a nice 8 pointer opening morning of rifle. big body, decent rack. 3.5 yr old


----------



## alaustin1865

Anybody go hunting in Heard this weekend?  Mostly wondering if there was any chasing going on?  I went down Sunday afternoon, but we were just moving some stands around since it was so windy.  Didn't go Saturday b/c I was busy getting ready for that DAWGS game.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

No movement for my wife and I Saturday in Heard. Did get a decent eight on camera though. All pics are at night right now.


----------



## Ehampt

we had three guys in stand Sunday AM. No movement. Blaming it on the wind and moon phase.


----------



## blood on the ground

clear cutting our land right now.


----------



## arrow2

Stay in there, it's hard to stand all the noise and camotion, but I killed my biggest Ga buck while thinking what I am doing, while they were cutting our property. Saw more deer than we ever had that year.


----------



## arrow2

Jumped two in a creek bottom on the way in and saw one doe while in the stand last night. Maybe next week


----------



## ltbuc44

Between me and one of my buddies we saw 13 this past saturday afternoon. Their hitting the acorns hard in the afternoons. we havent been seeing much in the mornings. i heard two bucks sparring before daylight opening morning of gun season though.


----------



## alaustin1865

Yesterday after work, I got in a stand we hung this past weekend in Heard County.  I got in about 4:30, but didn't see a thing.  Oh well.  I am hoping to get in a stand in Floyd County at some point this weekend.  Good luck in Heard this weekend.


----------



## Rackmaster

*?*

Heard still a little slow on our lease.  I believe its starting to get cranked up!  Some small bucks were seen on our club Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Ehampt

Coming down to the Texas area this weekend. Is it picking up down there? Thanks.


----------



## applejuice

Headed down myself tomorrow, gonna find out.


----------



## Ehampt

saw 3 does friday evening, and a good size buck 5 minutes before last light. Too far to shoot and only saw for about a second. Saw the antlers of another buck sat. morning just over a ridge line. no shot. did see several fresh scrapes and rubs. Getting closer. It was not ful bore where we hunt til the second week of december last year.


----------



## alaustin1865

I went hunting in Heard Sunday afternoon and Monday morning.  I didn't see anything Sunday because someone near us was shooting every gun they owned.  On Monday, I saw only one deer.  The only deer I wanted to see.  He is the one in my avitar.  I have been hunting this deer for 3 years now.  It was the first time I have ever seen him while sitting in a stand.  I saw him for a brief moment and didn't get a shot on him.  He was chased off by the neighbors dogs.  Oh well, at least I know he is still in the area and nobody else has taken him.  It will also cause me to hunt a lot more in Heard.  I hope I see him again.


----------



## WestGaJohn

Hunted Heard Co on Sunday a.m. & evening.  Like previous post, there was target practice happening on an adjacent property, so no deer sightings at all.  I saw two coyotes, one of which is no longer with us.  I also heard 4-5 grunts in the distance, but nothing ever showed.  Hunted a scrape & rub in the evening, but again, nothing showed.


----------



## alaustin1865

John, where exactly are you hunting in Heard County?  I was just wondering b/c I figured we were close if you heard the same shooting that we heard on Sunday evening.  We hunt off of Welcome Rd. and close to 27.


----------



## WestGaJohn

alaustin1865 said:


> John, where exactly are you hunting in Heard County?  I was just wondering b/c I figured we were close if you heard the same shooting that we heard on Sunday evening.  We hunt off of Welcome Rd. and close to 27.



I was just south of you then.  I Was close to Simpson Rd/Spradlin Rd/McClain Dr area on my father in law's cattle lease.  Hope to back in that area this weekend too.


----------



## alaustin1865

I hope to get down there again this weekend too.  Like I said above, I saw the deer in my avitar Monday morning.  He just stuck his head out of the wood line and I could have shot him, but I waited to see if I get could get a better kill shot.  All he had to do was take another step and I had him.  The neighbors dogs spooked him.  I wish I would have gone ahead and taken the shot that was presented, but I did not.  Oh well, I guess that is part of hunting.  If it was easy, it probably wouldn't be as much fun.  Good luck to you this weekend.


----------



## WestGaJohn

alaustin1865 said:


> I hope to get down there again this weekend too.  Like I said above, I saw the deer in my avitar Monday morning.  He just stuck his head out of the wood line and I could have shot him, but I waited to see if I get could get a better kill shot.  All he had to do was take another step and I had him.  The neighbors dogs spooked him.  I wish I would have gone ahead and taken the shot that was presented, but I did not.  Oh well, I guess that is part of hunting.  If it was easy, it probably wouldn't be as much fun.  Good luck to you this weekend.



Good luck to you too.  I really hope you get the shot you're looking for on that guy.


----------



## WestGaJohn

Got word that a 4 pt ran a doe past a farm gate where we hunt this morning.  Also, looking at the report from neighboring Coweta Co, looks like it could be an outstanding time to be in the woods.


----------



## ltbuc44

The hunting has been slow for us in the texas area. I hunted all weekend and didnt see not one deer. their clear cutting a part of our main side of our club and i think it has the deer spread out. Not much sign of the rut either.


----------



## WestGaJohn

Nothing all day Sunday.  On the way out Sunday morning I spotted a scrape with blood & urine on the few leaves that were in it.  I thought, most likely, from a doe in heat.  I did not see anything that morning or evening.  Getting discouraged.  Starting to believe the older guys who tell tales of how great the hunting used to be in Heard Co, but don't believe it will ever return to the way it was.


----------



## gadogfan

*Rut*

been reading what you guy's say, but mostly trying to read the signs on our property....bout 2 weeks ago we began seeing more rubs...bout a week ago scrapes...we've had at least one person in the woods everyday during this period as well.  On the 14th and the 15th we heard bleating and buck's fighting, but never seen chasing or had visual on deer.  We're not complaining about not seeing deer as we all have seen does, little bucks, couple of nice bucks, but no shooters to us.  Strange thing is we run lot's of trail camera's and still seeing bucks together as well.  Got some nice shooters on camera, but not any daytime pics.  Hoping for little more action this week into Thanksgiving.  It's not written in stone but the 4 of us are on the same page....looking for 130" or better.  Good luck guy's!


----------



## alaustin1865

I went hunting, Thursday afternoon, Friday afternoon, Saturday morning and afternoon.  We had 3 of us hunting and we only saw a couple does right before dark.  We did get a picture of this guy an hour after we got out of our stands Friday evening.  The deer was caught on a camera that was  75-100 yards from a stand we were hunting Friday evening.  I will say that this is not the deer I saw Monday morning of last week.  It is good to know we have a couple good bucks in the area.  It is just disappointing that we are not seeing them in the day light.  I will hopefully go back to Heard sometime this week or weekend.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## loglayer

*Rut*

I hunt in the Texas area... getting trail camera pics of med to small bucks starting to check scrapes.. does are not using the scrapes yet.. smaller bucks are cruising !! Gonna be about 10 more days for the Big boys..

My Opinion..


----------



## redmanriggs

Does anyone hunt near the houston area bythe christmas tree farm  the well close to


----------



## WestGaJohn

Hunted til noon on Thanksgiving without any sightings.  Changed locations the next morning & within 40 minutes of getting in the stand I heard two grunts & spotted what I thought was an 8 pt on the adjacent hillside going away.  I grunted once & he came down to me, crossed a beaver pond behind me & I took him at maybe 35-40 yards.  He's broken off on one side, would have been an 8, now a 6, with fur missing in obvious gouge spots & a torn ear from fighting, but body wise, he's maybe a two year old deer with good genes.  He was alone, but dragging him out & dressing him, by the look of his hocks, he is rutting.  As a matter of fact, when he crossed the pond, first thing he did is hit the rub, then put his nose up to check that Harmon Death Mist that I'd sprayed.  
I also got report of a big deer near one of the cattle leases that was near the road eating privet hedge & two or three people got out of their cars & took pics of him & he payed them no mind.  Looks like the mature deer are getting crazy & could be anywhere right now.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Jumped a nice buck and 3-4 does out of a thicket early yesterday afternoon while going in. He was definitely locked in on them. I never could get a clear shot so he slipped off. Going back in this afternoon to see if he slips up again.


----------



## Ehampt

I know last year it was going hard from about the 10th-15th where we are.(Texas) Thinking it may be a bit earlier this year. Saw a huge 10 crossing 34 near Jeff Davis Rd. at 9:20 Tgiving AM.  Just cruising by himself. Thinking the that the first 8-10 days of December it will be on! Get it in the woods!


----------



## ehunt

went for a trail cam cruise this evening. i moved 1 and put out 2 others on some fresh scrapes! hopefully i can post some good scrape pics after this weekend. it should be getting nasty soon!


----------



## Ehampt

Hopefully the end of next week, after the full moon is gone and the cold front comes in on Wednesday. Thursday-Sunday supposed to  be much cooler. thursday cloudy and high of 57. will be in woods all day. Post any pics you get, ehunt


----------



## ehunt

i sure will ehampt gonna go hang a new stand tomorrow evening. i hope i dont bump him when i go in. gonna set up  off of the scrapes hopefully i can catch'em headen' that way.


----------



## Landcruiser

Scrapes are cleaned back out in centralhatchee.


----------



## Ehampt

*Heard Co.*

Let him walk if you see him EHunt I am will be down Wed. evening thru Sunday, so I hope to see him or his twin brother. OUr property is about a mile or less as the crow flies from where he crossed 34. Should be RIGHT after this moon and the cold front comes in!


----------



## ehunt

hunted the scrapes thursday 11/29 couldnt hunt long but got in there anyway. he come in to the scrapes to late i just had started climbing down and heard a deer coming. so i stopped and waited he came in cleaned the scrape and left. had to only listen to him walk in and then walk out. i got a pic of him though my cam flashed as he walked by it. not a giant but a sure shooter! will check the cam tomorrow after am hunt. i wanted to check it yesterday but would have to cross his trail so i figure just wait him out.


----------



## ehunt

am hunt was slow only heard 2 shots. got 1 on my cam but only got his back side he had slipped by already


----------



## WestGaJohn

Hunted Sunday a.m. & evening.  I didn't see any, but heard several shots on adjacent lands.  Did see cleaned scrapes & new rubs on previously untouched trees.


----------



## Ehampt

SOunds good. Hoping for a good weekend. Getting down Wed eve-sund. saw buck chasing doe in field up here in Forsyth Co. Sat. afternoon at 3:25. 67 degrees, full moon. saw four really nice bucks checked in at wilkes processing last wed. hocks black. must be second rut up here. just goes to show if rut is on, temp and moon dont matter, be in the woods.


----------



## big bear400

goign down wed also,what part of heard are you in ehampt,im in the ridgeway area


----------



## broach0018

I hunt the frolona area and im just this past week seeing more rubs but the pics I have arent showing much sign as far as heavy rut. No neck swelling. Hoping its picks up this weekend!


----------



## Landcruiser

Stopped by club on way back from job in Lagrange.  Activity seems to have slowed down. No shots other than someone Target practicing across the river.


----------



## ehunt

went this eve. nothing. yotes fired up right at dark just off the property line. W A R M!!!!!!!!!!!!!! checked my cam on the scrapes nothing. not 1 single deer. pulled cam found a newer different scrape and put it there hopefully i get at least a deer on cam


----------



## alaustin1865

Going this weekend, but it is going to be warm too.  I can't believe we are looking at highs in the mid 70's in December.


----------



## broach0018

Bucks showing alot more sign of rutting this week here! For the first time this year there are scrapes everywhere!! Late rut maby? I dont know but we will be after em all weekend!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

broach0018 said:


> Bucks showing alot more sign of rutting this week here! For the first time this year there are scrapes everywhere!! Late rut maby? I dont know but we will be after em all weekend!



Where abouts on frolona you hunt?    We are on Frolona too and after a week of hitting it hard, we as a group only saw 3 deer.   They have gone nocturnal on us big time.  In 6 years there I have never seen it like this.    Everyone around us must bw shooting everything walking.  No QDM at all.


----------



## alaustin1865

Hard to believe with this heat but the bucks are rutting hard down where we are at. A guy up the road shot a 7 pt this morning.  He was stinking big time.


----------



## broach0018

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Where abouts on frolona you hunt?    We are on Frolona too and after a week of hitting it hard, we as a group only saw 3 deer.   They have gone nocturnal on us big time.  In 6 years there I have never seen it like this.    Everyone around us must bw shooting everything walking.  No QDM at all.



I hunt close to thaxton rd off of frolona! I've got some decent bucks coming through. Haven't pulled the trigger on a single deer yet this year!  Where bouts yall hunt?


----------



## broach0018

alaustin1865 said:


> Hard to believe with this heat but the bucks are rutting hard down where we are at. A guy up the road shot a 7 pt this morning.  He was stinking big time.



Same here. Scrapes everywhere at my place! Unusual but i guess just a late rut because they are in full swing here!!


----------



## ehunt

shut out again???? only 1 deer seen a spike by another guy the deer was seen feeding on privet. trail cam notta


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

broach0018 said:


> I hunt close to thaxton rd off of frolona! I've got some decent bucks coming through. Haven't pulled the trigger on a single deer yet this year!  Where bouts yall hunt?



we got some 645 acres on both sides of Frolona between Yound and Salem rd.

First 2 weeks of the season started out like gang busters for us, then dried up.  Very little activity, and I mean very little.   Been there for some 6 years now and aint seen it like this before.


----------



## broach0018

Redneck Maguiver said:


> we got some 645 acres on both sides of Frolona between Yound and Salem rd.
> 
> First 2 weeks of the season started out like gang busters for us, then dried up.  Very little activity, and I mean very little.   Been there for some 6 years now and aint seen it like this before.



Wierd! They are hammerin hard here! Scrapes everywhere and im seeing new bucks come through by the day! I think this warm weather has things jacked up! Hope things pick up for yall over there before season ends! Have yall seen any sign of rutting at all yet this year over there?


----------



## Ehampt

*Heard COunty Rut*

bucks moving in TExas off 34 saturday evening and Sunday morning. this one shot at 820 sunday morning cruising a creekbed. hocks black, neck swollen. just waiting on first doe to come in. saw another buck cruising as well. Rut was same time last year. Roughly Dec. 9-16....Time to be in the woods where we hunt!


----------



## alaustin1865

I hunted all day Saturday and then Sunday morning.  We didn't see a thing, but like I said before a guy up the road shot a buck. The deer was just soaking wet from the waste down.  He was smelling real bad.  We didn't go Sunday afternoon, but our neighbors did.  They said they saw a few bucks chasing some does.  Go figure they start running around after the rain.  We have pictures of different bucks than we have seen all season.  We just don't seem to time them right when we are out there.


----------



## alaustin1865

These are two recent pics of deer.  The one with the split G2 is the one from my avitar.  The avitar pic is from last year.  You can tell where his G2 split this year.  The other pic is a buck we haven't seen all year.  This pic was after we got a pic of a doe 10 minutes earlier.  I believe he was following the doe.


----------



## alaustin1865

I mean to attach this picture and not the other one.


----------



## WestGaJohn

I hunted between Frolona & Ephesus on Saturday a.m. & saw a 6 pt by himself.  He wasn't what I was looking for.  I didn't see a doe anywhere that a.m.


----------



## ehunt

oh yea! saturday am after the hunt we were just pulling up to the stop sign at 34 and texaco and another truck was leaving the store and had a freakin giant on his trailer. 150 minimum.


----------



## applejuice

ehunt said:


> oh yea! saturday am after the hunt we were just pulling up to the stop sign at 34 and texaco and another truck was leaving the store and had a freakin giant on his trailer. 150 minimum.



Is that right by the barbque shack and hardees?
I seen a monster in the back of a guys truck over there a few weeks ago


----------



## broach0018

ehunt said:


> oh yea! saturday am after the hunt we were just pulling up to the stop sign at 34 and texaco and another truck was leaving the store and had a freakin giant on his trailer. 150 minimum.



I dont doubt it!  They are in full swing round here right now! Heard county holds some beast they are just smarter than your average bear! I would have loved to see him! 150 is a big deal in these neck of the woods!


----------



## Ehampt

I saw a truck at that same texaco at 34 on friday that had a nice buck in the back as well. Did not see any chasing, or even pushing of does, but they are definitely out and it should be wide open chasing any day now.


----------



## alaustin1865

broach0018 said:


> I dont doubt it!  They are in full swing round here right now! Heard county holds some beast they are just smarter than your average bear! I would have loved to see him! 150 is a big deal in these neck of the woods!



My buddy I hunt with was telling me that he saw a monster on the back of a trailer going down 27 on Saturday.  Anybody know who shot the deer or seen pics or anything?  I have not heard or seen anything, personally?


----------



## ehunt

the deer was on a trailer but we couldnt get  pic fast enough. there are bigguns in heard but u gotta get down and dirty to gettm'.  im very lucky to have killed the one in my avatar in heard in 09'. gross 155 3/8


----------



## broach0018

Anybody other than me going to be at it all weekend while they are rutting?


----------



## ehunt

i'll be there


----------



## big bear400

i will be down


----------



## alaustin1865

broach0018 said:


> Anybody other than me going to be at it all weekend while they are rutting?



Unfortunately, I will not be going this weekend.  I will be leaving Thursday to go out of town and will not get back in time to go.  Good luck to everyone.  I look forward to hearing about your success when I get back.


----------



## Ehampt

Really wishing I could get there, with this cold snap, there is no doubtthis is the week!! Good luck!!


----------



## alaustin1865

Ehampt said:


> Really wishing I could get there, with this cold snap, there is no doubtthis is the week!! Good luck!!



Yeah would have loved to hunt Tuesday through Thursday this week.


----------



## big bear400

got some guys down on our club see a lot of young bucks really pushing the does around ,cant wait till friday


----------



## ehunt

i'll be n the woods tomorrow eve. i will update after that.


----------



## broach0018

Going to be a sure enough cold one in the morning! Bucks ought a be running good!  Will update on outcome in the morning! Good luck!


----------



## Ehampt

Well, what's the word? seeing chasing?


----------



## broach0018

Ehampt said:


> Well, what's the word? seeing chasing?



Not a thing this morning for me! Scrapes dont even look like they have been hardly messed with. Not as many pictures on  my camra this week and only 2 yearling bucks come through! Not sure whats going on. Maby the storm last week messed things up?


----------



## alaustin1865

I think Tuesday thru Thursday was the ticket. I had to work. One way or the other you got to put food on the table.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I am here now as we type in the CAMO Condo.   The squirrels are the only thing a russlin round right now.


----------



## broach0018

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I am here now as we type in the CAMO Condo.   The squirrels are the only thing a russlin round right now.



Man they are thick over here no doubt. I got busted this afternoon by a big un! I never heard him coming because the squirrels were so dang loud! Im ganna do some thinning out!!


----------



## ehunt

Notta on my cam it was on a big scrape for a solid week not 1 single deer. Change of plans went down to my other club n taylor co.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

3 fox squirrels this morning is it.  And what is up with that helicopter just a hovering around?   

And now its raining.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Dont Know what the helicopter was hauling, looked like he was carrying a big concrete Bucket.  Sure was loud I thought for sure he would run something my way.  Seen a medium sized doe at 10:12 this am, Could have spit on her she was so close and a big Doe running at 10:41. Just dont know what she was running from.  Then at 6:05 pm a nice 6 point.            Still waiting for something a little Bigger.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Concrete bucket?    Ah,  he was speading fertilizer over the area.  Seen it out in Hancock co. one time.  That explains alot.  Must have been some Plum Creek property.  They use that method alot.  Went in the woods one morning on my polaris 300, they were fertilizing, came out later with an 800.   Lol. They were spreading straight 34-0-0 in big chunks.


----------



## WestGaJohn

Sat from 2:30 until 6 yesterday between Frolona & Ephesus & saw absolutely nothing.  Then, heading back to LaGrange around 8:30 saw a buck trying to cross the road near Brandenburg Rd. 6-8 pt.


----------



## big bear400

seen a couple of does ,one of our members seen three bucks just crusing around,scrapes are still being worked and fresh horn trees


----------



## broach0018

Climbing a tree this afternoon.  Should see some movement after the storm. Will update.


----------



## Ehampt

Good Luck!!


----------



## broach0018

Nothing but squirrels!!


----------



## redmanriggs

*anyone hunt liberty hill area???*

Does anyone hunt liberty hill area?  If so have you seen any big bucks bc all I have seen this year is spikes and a small 6 pointer Scrapes and rubs everywhere on our property and usually around mid december the big boys are chasing but this year notta?


----------



## JR1

I hunt near there, Thanksgiving Day saw 5 bucks and killed a nice 9 point, saw a bigger one the next day and let it go for next year( I hope).It has gotten slower every week since then, hunted last Fri, Sat and Sunday and saw nothing,first time in a couple of years I have gone that long without seeing a deer. Hope it picks back up this week or next.


----------



## broach0018

Been hunting all weekend everday thru this evening! Haven seen a thing!  I dont know whats going on but i havent even gotten a picture on the camera in over a week! Not even a picture of the regular visitors which were posing for the camera no les than ever other night!  Scrapes aren't being hit everything has seemed to all the sudden stop here!  Dont know what in the world happen but i hope it comes back to life around here!


----------



## redmanriggs

JR1 Do you have a picture of that 9 point you killed?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Maybe there is some good ole boys from around there doing some night scouting.???   We have seen some lighta shinning from the roadway on an ocasion or two WAY after midnight.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

A few days before Christmas and a few days after it will pick up for the second rutt


----------



## Dustin Pate

Gadestroyer74 said:


> A few days before Christmas and a few days after it will pick up for the second rutt



That has been my observation as well.


----------



## GWH

*heard co.*

hunted the last two mornings in the 5 point area very flat  zero deer sightings, very few shots heard.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Great morning to be in the woods guys.  Although I am stuck at work, so someone tell me some good news...


----------



## alaustin1865

Not a thing moving this morning


----------



## big bear400

leaving in the morning,its going to be a good weekend


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Should be a great weekend.   Gonna venture down that way tommorrow after half a work day.

Good luck gang.


----------



## alaustin1865

Last weekend to get it done.  We will be there.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Reports I am getting so far is good.  Deer are a moving for the Soggy Bottom Boys....   yee haww.


----------



## ehunt

last saturday monster on his feet in the am. brother couldnt get a shot. he counted 7 on his right side. he told me bigger than any we have ever killed. he said the deer was moving quickly after some does.


----------



## ltbuc44

The deer in our club are in full rut. They were moving like crazy yesterday. two nice bucks killed, both necks were swollen and glands were black.


----------



## redmanriggs

anyone hunt near christmas tree farm on tower rd and liberty hill rd seen any big bucks chasing?


----------



## Perry Hayes

We had a terrible year in Heard this year. Under 10 deer seen on the property all season. 400 acrees right on the river. The neighbors tell me they all feed them corn. The place had deer all over it during the summer. What do you do. Give it another year since we didn't take but a few.


----------



## broach0018

Ok...Whos hearing birds already this season?


----------



## JM52388

Heard them from 7 til about 8:30 this past sunday morning!


----------



## broach0018

aswesome!!! I know its still a month away but I cant kick the fever!


----------

